# which panels for a beginner?



## sensa (Sep 3, 2012)

I'm not exactly a beginner to trt, but I stopped a few months ago. I was on the other board ology. 

I know to get the female panel, and what else? I'm sorry if this has been addressed else where.


----------



## RowdyBrad (Sep 3, 2012)

Exactly what the DF said, there is also a discount code around. 

Welcome to SI!


----------



## sensa (Sep 3, 2012)

Thanks will do!


----------



## Lulu66 (Sep 4, 2012)

Yup lipid panel and female hormone panel should be all you need.


----------



## sensa (Sep 6, 2012)

Hi guys I'm 26,  I weigh 315-320 - I'm 6'8". I'm not sure on my body fat %, although I'm sure it's close to 30%. I'm definitely in bad shape. I'm just hoping to get my T levels where they belong and start feeling better again. I have Klinefelters syndrome, so that is the reason my T levels are bad. It's been 10 years now of hell. I just received my lab work. I have started trt back in January(about 2 months), but I had to stop for other reasons. I did not feel my best while on it, but it was my fault because I didn't get my stats checked during trt. 

I have depression, anxiety. I feel like crap 95% of the time..maybe more like 100%. 

I have my labs:

Testosterone, Serum 285 Low ng/dl 348-1197

Luteinizing Hormone (LH), S  LH     11.6     High mIU/mL 1.7-8.6

FSH, Serum    13.1 High   mIU/mL  1.5-12.4

Estradiol        43.1 High  pg/mL    7.6-42.6

I took a lipid panel as well. I have my hcg, 1mg of ai and 210mg of cyp. I'm thinking maybe E7D. I did E5D it seemed a bit too much for me. Any suggestions?

Thank you!

I didn't want to start another thread, so I'll post here.


----------



## sensa (Sep 6, 2012)

Not the best title for the thread, so hopefully others will read it. lol


----------



## corvettels3 (Sep 7, 2012)

I would start off at 100mg /week. Some will tell you to break it down to 50mg every 3.5 days or 100mg every 7 days. Your levels should be more stable at 50mg/ every 3.5 days. 100mg/week there should be no need for any ai. This changes if you add HCG. Question: Why are you taking HCG? I would run this protocol for 6-8 weeks and get retested. Check out cashout's sticky.

 Good luck brother..


----------



## sensa (Sep 7, 2012)

I am hoping to have kids in the future so that's why I decided to add hcg to the mix. Thanks for your feedback. What does 1ml of t 210mg equal? Is that 100mg? Sorry for being a noob.


----------



## curls (Sep 7, 2012)

I your t is 210mg per 1ml and you are wanting to inject 100mg then you need to inject 1/2ml.


----------



## Hollywood72 (Sep 7, 2012)

For your testosterone injections you will want to do 1/4 of a ml twice a week. Then like stated above, do that for about 6 weeks then get re-tested.


----------

